# Marklin starter set--a good place to start?



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

I was in my local hobby train shop today (Gotham Trains in Manhattan) as I am new to model trains and still reading/asking, and the owner showed me a Marklin digital starter set. Price included loco, freight cars, track, power/controller (DCC). All in price was $750. 

Any thoughts? I know that the Marklin track will have limited interoperability with American stuff, but I thikn that is ok for me for now. I also liked the fact that the Marklin track or HO scale can deal with much tighter curves (9-3/4") which is extremely useful in my cramped living conditions (I was previously considering HO vs N scale--undecided).

Any thoughts on this/Marklin as a starter set?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi ezra, 

Although the Marklin system is proprietary... since you're just starting out you get to choose anything. 

Do you have either a part number or a pic of your starter set? Must be really nice for that amount of money. The nicest thing about Marklin three rail is that you can run *all* the *reverse loops* you want.

Greg


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Greetings:

Marklin, I've been 'with' Marklin since the 70's.

The long and short of it: This is the Mercedes Benze of the model RR world. 

They run like Swiss Watches, they cost a fortune, they are very dependable and adaptable in a layout, the 'rare' and 'older' ones become collector's items and command many values many times what they were sold for. Plus, with Marklin Digital set up, it's the most advanced technology out there; you will be able to control EVERYTHING with a hand held unit.

Did I mention: They cost a fortune...but, 'mostly' hold their value.

Con: Marklin is a German company, as such, they model the German Railway very well. They also model other European railways well. Marklin has a 'limited' selection of US locomotives and freight. But they are expanding their US selections.

As mentioned in another post, Marklin uses AC current systems. So, you are stuck buying their equipment as far as track, locomotives, and car/coaches as they have unique coupling systems.

I just took out my Marklin trains from 20+ years in storage. All I had to do was oil them up and they all ran flawlessly. I have discovered that some are worth upwards of $600!!

About that starter set: sound like it comes with a transformer, digital control unit, C-Track and a nice digital locomotive and cars. If you like it, get it. It will have everything you need to build and expand into the hobby.

Check out Ebay for Marklin prices and vintage and new stuff.

Oh, and since you are in NYC, there is another Marklin dealer located in Katonah NY (Westchester). He is a great guy, has outstanding stuff and is very helpful. You'll find him with a google search of RJFtrains. 

Good luck!

Paul


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

GG1Fan said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Marklin, I've been 'with' Marklin since the 70's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your comments. I live right near Westchester, so I will definitely be checking out that dealer... 

(Aside, however, based on my (limited) experience in browsing retail establishments, I am reserved about spending my $$$ at a local hobby shop on Marklin. Why? Well, turns out that the identical set for which Gotham wanted $750, is availabel through several online shops for approx $525 (depending on site). If the price was close (within 10%), I would be willing to support my local guy. But for the *identical* set, I can't rationalize spending a $200 markup above and beyond...

Anyway, thanks for the thoughts and help!

Ezra


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Ezra,
1) Ah, I see you realize the wonders of New York City retail markup. Essentially, that markup is the price you pay for the 'privilege' of walking into a NYC store.

2) We are lucky to have in Westchester one of the top Marklin retailers in the USA. He operates out of his own home, so don't be surprised. But, he's got outstanding stuff and outstanding prices. (ask him if he has any Marklin posters...I did and was amazed at what I got for 5 bucks)

3) Again, think hard about Marklin. While they make great stuff, they mostly model the European (German and Swiss) railways. Interesting stuff, but limited as far as US.

4) Once you get used to it, as far as track construction, locomotive operation, and digital controls/switching.....Marklin is the best made, most reliable and easiest setup out there.

Good luck and have fun,
Paul


----------

